# durham 4th leg of seaway



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

4th leg this weekend great course... great time for sure...durham archers in the oaa book


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

4 days and counting


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The weatherman keeps changing his mind and if we get the rain they say could make it a little damp on our south course. Light rubber boots or even a good pair of hikers will do the job. Watch posting regarding directions as road consrtuction is changing daily on Winchester Rd which is closed from Ritson to Wilson.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Randy...can you carry me ? lol

Andy


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll bring the wheelbarrow Tinker can push you around LOL


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

f/f 3der said:


> i'll bring the wheelbarrow tinker can push you around lol


any room in that wheel barrel for one more lol cu there


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you going teddy ?


----------



## MikeyTheobald (Apr 1, 2012)

cant wait..forst 3D shoot for me in almost 12 years and the forst ever for my & year old son. Look forward to see you all there and meeting some new people.


----------



## MikeyTheobald (Apr 1, 2012)

**first!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

On behalf of Durham Archers and myself I would like to thank everyone that made it out today. We had a great turnout of 157 shooters and besides the heat I think all had a good time. Hope to see alot of you back for our Charity Shoot Aug. 26th.

Randy


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Congratulations on an incredible shoot. A very challenging course as always and anther congratulations to Dan Dodge for winning Men's open and calling in the only Turkey of the day.

great shooting Dan.:thumbs_up


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well worth the long drive back home, great course good group to be with and targets that keep you guessing congrats to all who put it together:thumbs_up


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks guys, you always put on an excellent shoot! Course was impeccable as always and was a blast to shoot!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent day and thanks for the prizes ... kudos to the club... super kitchen... i need to practise


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Always a pleasure to shoot your course and talk with some of you guys. Well done folks.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats and a big thank you to all who put in time to make this an awesome shoot as always.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice course,it was HOT.Thks Dave.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

crkelly said:


> Always a pleasure to shoot your course and talk with some of you guys. Well done folks.


Did u find your stab friend Charles ?

Andy


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Stabs were sold and I ended up with the cash - should cover my gas to Napanee LOL 
Charles has been notified


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep Randy told me he has 10.000 dollars cash waiting for me when I see him next.lol


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

No scores posted as of yet ?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

cody12 said:


> No scores posted as of yet ?


Give the ladies a chance to go through the score cards and get them up as they did not recieve them until Wed.


----------

